# SAT-T60 vs HDVR2



## wrbaldwin (Apr 11, 2003)

I currently have a SAT-T60. It's almost 2 years old and we love it. Looking on eBay I've seen used SAT-T60 selling for $250 - $350. Some of these don't even have access cards. While a few higher priced ones we're selling with lifetime subscriptions, most did not have lifetime subscriptions.

My thought is that if I can get $200 - 250 for my SAT-T60 on eBay, I'd break even getting a newer HDVR2.

Am I missing something here? Why are these people paying so much for SAT-T60s when they could buy a new HDVR2 for $220 - $250 any number of places, including Best Buy?

Check out the auctions by going to eBay.com and searching for SAT-T60. There are currently 14 for sale. Most are over $200.

Thanks


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

There is no reason to pay for a T60 when you can get a HDVR2 for about the same. Most of those people paid almost nothing a couple years ago when TiVo was giving them away. I'd get a HDVR2....


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Are they hackable? Maybe that's why they fetch so much money.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Reasons why T60's sell for a premium -

1) It's a Sony. Some people won't buy anything else.

2) It is easier to add a second drive to any Series 1 because the drive bracket inside accomodates it. You have to buy a special bracket to add a second drive to a HDVR2.

3) Some people prefer the Sony remote to the standard TiVo-style "peanut".

4) Buying a new HDVR2 at BB or CC means signing a 1-year contract to get it for ~$200. Non-activation of the receiver results in a penalty charge of $250. 
A used T-60, DSR6000 or Hughes DirecTiVo can be bought on ebay with no contract attached. Even if it has no card, Directv will send one (for $20) to whoever activates it.

5) The receiver may have been hacked to provide free TiVo service. If it never needs to call out, it has been hacked and will not receive any more software updates. If it is a hacked box with software version 2.5.2 and a P3 card, it will soon become a shiny, silver paperweight


----------

